# EDC Catty designs



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Do you know where I could find some small (EDC) carry slingshots that I can even hunt with? Please put links and I'm willing to buy one from a vendor if I like it. Thanks


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

https://simple-shot.com

Any slingshot is capable of hunting if you use the proper ammo, bands and have good aim to make a humane kill.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

brucered said:


> https://simple-shot.com
> 
> Any slingshot is capable of hunting if you use the proper ammo, bands and have good aim to make a humane kill.


this is true. its a tool until the person using it turns it into a weapon.

for example- a pencil is just a writing utensil until someone uses as a dart for ammo.


----------



## Tony the slinger (Sep 25, 2015)

Simple Shot has a lot of great slings at a low price and I would highly recommend them. If you shoot TTF, my Trout design is fairly compact and comes in high quality plywood. Hope you find something you like!


----------



## Clang! (Jan 16, 2017)

There's OPFS template available online. Also, there was an Altoids tin competition a while back

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15639-altoid-tin-build-off/

If you're really brave, you can always go frameless.

And, if you're willing to wait for the China post, there's Dankung flat stock slingshots

http://www.dankung.com/outdoor-products/field_category/dankung-slingshots-8/field_category/flatband-dankung-slingshots-9?ici=menu


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

RatSucker - where are you based? you in the US or UK? Depending on where you're based there may be different requirements for EDC. Uk you'd may want super compact... or if you toss in a bag may not be too phased.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm based on west U.S.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The boy shot by Bill Hays. It's in the template section here on the forum. They are made out of 6061 aluminum.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Ty


----------

